# Redington Shores, Florida - Cigarista Cigar Event - August 29,2007



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

This one has no manufacturer sponsor. It's all being done by Cigarista. It includes everything in the store and that can be ordered by us.

August 29th, 5PM-9PM

Your first cigar that night is half price. You pick it.

Buy any 3 more and get a 4th one free.

Buy any box or bundle and get 25% off rather than the normal 10% off most.

If it's not in stock and you pay that night, we'll order it for you at 25% off.

Munchies, libations and raffles.

Can't miss on this one... Look forwarding to seeing you.

Mike/Cigarista


----------

